# Things my vet has told me that might help others



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, everyone think hard. 
What has your vet told you at some point that you think might really help other golden owners?
Got to thinking about this last night as I was feeling for swollen lymph nodes in all 3 of my dogs (whew, didn't find any). When my older two were puppies, my vet told me that a lot of goldens die of lymphoma and that the earliest sign of lymphoma in many (although certainly not all) dogs is swollen lymph nodes in the neck, roughly in the same place they are on humans. He showed me how to feel for swollen lymph nodes.
EVERY day when I'm petting my dogs, I feel for swollen nodes in their necks. I do it with a lot of the boarded dogs, too, it's just become rather automatic.
So next time you go to the vet, ask how to check for swollen glands in your goldens!

Ok who's next.....got good health tips for us??


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

GROOM OFTEN!!!
Bacteria like warm, moist environments.
Increase airflow to prevent ear and skin infections.
It has been many YEARS since I have paid the vet for an ear or skin infection.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

One note on swollen lymph nodes: if you find them, DON'T PANIC! Any systemic infection or infection close to the site of the node can cause swelling, so don't just it's lymphoma. Lymph nodes are a great thing to check during your regular handling of your dog, but temporary swelling there doesn't always or even often mean lymphoma.

That said, if the nodes are persistently swollen or extremely swollen, head on over to the vet. I believe lymphoma is currently the leading Golden cancer, and it's highly treatable, especially if it's caught early, and if the lymph nodes are persistently or extremely swollen, you probably have something that needs treatment, even if it's not lymphoma.

One thing I've learned from my vet is how important it is to keep teeth clean, to do regular ear cleanings, and to do regular brushing with a slicker and a rake.

I've also learned how important a topspot treatment is in tick-heavy areas as well as how important a regular SNAP test is for the big three TBDs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

keep 'em coming guys!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My vet likes a single dose of doxycycline if multiple ticks get embedded just like the protocol for humans.

His best advice is that any chronic inflammation promotes abnormal cells, and that dealing promptly with inflammation is crucial in the fight against cancer. He thinks buffered baby asprin(ascriptin) and fish oil show promise in fighting canine cancer because they do lower systemic inflammation0 however, since they carry a risk of stomach bleeding, you have to discuss with your own vet.

The original, simple Pepcid is a pretty safe way of quelling a plethora of stomach woes- more than in humans.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

The emergency vet told us this when Gus got bit by a snake (most likely Copperhead): something like a bee sting will cause more all-over, symmetrical swelling, whereas with the poisonous snake bite, it will be more localized to the actual bite. And of course, the old faithful, 1mg of benadryl/pound of your dog.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Bring them to me!!!! Have your paycheck direct deposited to my account. Vets have bills too......*

Seriously, I do take my old guy in frequently but I panic and he also has old ageitis and other issues so I think he needs to go.
There have been at least two times that my promptly taking him to the vet probably made the difference between life and death in copper's case.
so when in doubt, take him/her in and get (hopefully) expert advice and treatment.

Keep up to date on heartworm meds. Be very careful and SLOW changing food especially with an older dog.:doh:
Trust your judgment. If you think your dog feels "off", he probably does.

Have a sense of humor and remember to enjoy your best friend. He doesn't mean to cause a problem when he learns to open doors, cleans the litter box, eats your whatever......
We have them because we love them and enjoy their company. Keep that a priority.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My vet told us to never take a lump in the mouth lightly. Teddi had an epilus early this year while hers turned out to be nothing, he said those faithful words. Then we found Max's lump. Ok so that was not so bad, but we did catch it early and if we had wanted to put her through radical surgery she may have been saved. 

Backing up what Barb says and I admit I need to be better with my goldens. FEEL YOUR DOGS ALL OVER!!! In horses I tell people all the time learn what is normal. Then abnormal stands out, and you can have it checked. My lab it is easy to see certain things golden fluff hides stuff.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

more more more, this is great stuff!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess one thing I can remember my vet likes to say is when checking your dogs ears to also smell them........:yuck:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> I guess one thing I can remember my vet likes to say is when checking your dogs ears to also smell them........:yuck:


Good idea! Gus's ears STINK (my husband says they smell fine, but his nose must not be up to snuff). And he is going to the vet tomorrow get them checked.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

ALWAYS keep Benadryle on hand *We learned of this after buck had a severe reaction to grond wasp sting on his lip and selled horrible in minutes. a few months later when kayCee had the reaction to her annual ax, i had it here to give her while waiting on call from vet--we had been the lat ones in that day --and it is possible that the benadryle iI gave her saved her life. Even tho it was only minutes between my call, return call and rush to hopital where she got a benadryl injection, it was a bad situation for a while.*

.Have a full blood panel done early in thier lives for future reference. *as with umans, dogs can run different levels--normal-- and it is good to know that a low or a high when a dog is sick is normal for when they are not sick.*

Always have blood panel done before surgery or dentals. * Buck's super low thyroid was caught during a pre-dental full blood panel at age 10. he had not one single symptom of low thyroid and we were toally taken by surprise. his was so low he may not have come out of it had he been put under without the panelo. he was on 1 1/2 .8 soloxine twice a day fo the rest of his life.*

Also, chest x-ray no later than 3 to have record of heart. * kaycee's enlarged heart chamber was found due to having a chest x-ray Not one of the 3 vets she had seen in her life had detected anything wrong. after finding the enlarged heart chamber (it actually made her esophagus "hump" over her heart) she was put on very low dose blood pressure pill every day and a baby asprin every other day.*


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Keeping good weight on your dog is important to their overall health


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Food allergies are almost never the problem with itching. Chiggers, mosquitos, fleas and other bugs are the main aflictors of skin issues.

Might be a bit controversal but he was right in Lucky's case.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

When in doubt GO TO THE VET!

I smell my dogs ears regularly. Great way to keep on top of any infection. Clean ears after swimming!

Cleaning with antibacterial soap can help paw lickers (especially if they lick until they are red)

I always keep benadryl on hand, 1 mg per pound

Vaccinations can cause welts a few days after...

Good grooming can go a long way in preventing problems...


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> I guess one thing I can remember my vet likes to say is when checking your dogs ears to also smell them........:yuck:


I smell the Pud's ears all the time! I love the way they smell


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

keep them on the lean side of a healthy weight. Overweight will increase their odds of just about any health problem there is.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

After her recent "find" however, I'd steer clear of smelling her breath:yuck:



Pudden said:


> I smell the Pud's ears all the time! I love the way they smell


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think the very best advise I ever received was

You know your dog best, so if you feel there is a problem get the dog to the vet and really talk to the vet about your observations and concerns.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ivermectin, for HW prevention and treatment of ear mites, scabies, and demodex and most worms (not tapes, and needs supplimenting for hooks). Godsend. Cost next to nothing, and lets me treat rescues with mange for literally $5. Lets me HW prevent my own dogs for pennies a month. I couldn't live without the stuff. Been a faithful fan since I was a teenager, and first got the tip when I worked for a vet  

Flagyl. I'll NEVER be without it. Handles all kinds of crap and if after deworming a dog still has loose stool, flagyl is my savior. Down here coccidia and other nasties are rampant, and this stuff is great. I don't leave home without it.

I agree about grooming, but I figured that one out on my own, as well as feeding raw meaning never ever having to get a dental done on a dog in my life.

Oh and yeah, keep them slender! Of course. SHOULD go without saying. Thought of one more but now I forget.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I remember! Yes. Benedryl. Never leave home without it  That and surgical glue and peroxide. Always be prepared, that's my motto.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh yes, good point about the hydrogen peroxide, my vet told me to always have some onhand with young dogs, to induce vomiting if necessary!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

For truly healthy ears, I will swear by a _wipeout _with Listerine, a swimmer's ear products, or Dr. Gold's earwash, then pat dry....
FOLLOWED BY (and this is my 'swear by')
a poof of ear drying powder, or GoldBond, or even your own bath powder like Shower to Shower, if nothing else at hand.

Makes all the difference in the world


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Need help please with the neck glands.... How big should they be? You should be able to feel them, right? 
Can anyone tell me an approximate size? 

I cannot feel any other glands on him...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

If your dog ever starts to limp, rest them for 4 or so days - no walks, running or rough play. If things improve continue to rest for a few more days then slowly increase activity. If they don't improve then go to the vet (avoids the vet sending you home to rest the dog for a week and the extra bill). If the dog is in a lot of pain or still not improving it's likely more than something minor and then the vet can do more testing. 

Having wild & crazy dogs this has saved me a lot over the years, one of them always does something silly and comes back limping... unless the dog is really in distress or it's known what the problem is (like getting hit by a car) or you really really need to know what muscle is strained...

Also saline or boiled water is the best for flushing/cleaning wounds, peroxide is ok for surface wounds to first clean them but not as a regular treatment - it kills all cells, not just bacteria and can make the wound worse. 

Lana


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great thread. This should be a sticky.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Good information but what is SNAP test and TBD?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Snap test is usually a Snap4 from Idexx and tests for heartworm and 3 types of TBD. TBD-tick borne disease.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Can anyone help me regarding how large the neck glands should be?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

if you hear those nails clicking as they walk...too long.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Lots of great tips! Thanks


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

puddinhd58 said:


> Can anyone help me regarding how large the neck glands should be?


I cannot feel them on any of my dogs, ie they are certainly not prominent. If I am feeling them, I'm unaware of it. When I had a dog with lymphoma, it was very obvious that her lymph nodes were abnormal.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

puddinhd58 said:


> Can anyone help me regarding how large the neck glands should be?


It depends. In some dogs you can find them, even when the dog is totally healthy. In other dogs, it's really hard. If they're the size of ping pong balls or bigger, something is wrong. Much smaller than that, it's hard to say.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't feel the neck glands in any of my 3.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

omg where to start benadryl, pepcid and baby kaolin for dodgy tummies,brolene for eye infections,cranberry juice for kidnrys or bladder infections, a syringe for washing out eyes or once arnie had a blood filled sac dunno what they are called on his ear and we drined it with that never did come back but when the vet got rid of one it then cme back. calamine lotion, listerine, im sure there are more than that but the rest have escaped me for a moment lol oh yeah garlic steeped in olive oil in there dinner and put into there ears in there ears works wonders on ear mites in my zoo not an earmite in sight and on there dinner it also s]deters any fleas they may have they smell but hey if it works then im all for it lol


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your help.. Rusty's feel about the size of a round nickle.... I better call the vet...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And that's probably perfectly normal for Rusty, but just to put your mind at ease, I'd be calling the vet, too!




puddinhd58 said:


> Thank you all for your help.. Rusty's feel about the size of a round nickle.... I better call the vet...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Benedryl is a good one!! We've needed this more than once! Also, i am never without white rice and chicken...for the occasional tummy trouble/loose stool. 

Keep those ears clean! This a constant thing in our house...darn floppy Golden ears! 

The nails as well are a biggie for me. My vet said that if you do not keep them at a good length, it can cause problems later in life as the dog will try to walk more on the pads of their paws. 

Be mindful of the garbage!! If you have a dog (like mine...) that knows how to open the trash can and help himself...well, just keep that in mind. We took a trip to the emergency vet when Zep stole a corn cob out of the garbage! The vet said corn cobs are the most common thing that he has to remove from a dog's stomach (i belive the runner up was balls...tennis balls can get lodged and dont ususally "pass"). 

My vet also recommended that i take away a marrow bone if the dog does not finish it (although we do not have this problem, Zep will chew on it until there is absolutely NOTHING left). Once it's been chewed on and thawed (i keep mine frozen), there is a greater chance that it will go bad. Then, you have tummy trouble to contend with (chicken & white rice!!). 

My, my so much to think about. As others have said, watch your dog and know what's normal for him/her and what is not. It's better to be safe than sorry!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The #1 reason for vet visits in adolescent dogs is ingestion of foreign objects!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> And that's probably perfectly normal for Rusty, but just to put your mind at ease, I'd be calling the vet, too!




Thanks.... I am taking him in early next week. The vet didn't seem real concerned but said it should be looked at... He acts normal...

He had a malignant melanoma taken off his eye about two years and we really skated that one! I thought it was just a skin tag and was blown away when the pathology report came back. :no:

THANKFULLY he is two years out from that awful scare... reading this forum has enlightened me in many ways...had I been reading this forum when he first got the skin tag I would have had him in much quicker... I never realized that cancer was such a problem among Goldens... Now every bumb I find, I am terrified it will take my baby from me...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Watch for the squinting of and cloudiness in the eyes. I noticed Austin squinting one day when he was just about 5 months...it came out of the blue, that together with him being lethargic. I called the vet immediately and took him in. He was found to have uveitis and was prescribed 3 different eye drops. At the same time, they took some blood tests from him and said he had autoimmune hemolytic anemia as his red blood cell count was low. The vet proceeded to tell me it was very serious and could be life threatening (all of this just weeks after we lost Phoenix). He was put on high doses of Prednisone. I should mention that this was not our regular vet (it was a Sunday) and took him to the vet on call. Our regular vet received Austin's records on Monday and called me immediately to tell me that she was concerned about his diagnosis of AHA (of course she was upset as she was with Phoenix when he passed). She had me bring Austin back in for additional blood work...these blood tests came back fine (even after shipping them to the university veterinary hospital in Saskatoon (Canada). She immediately reduced his dosage of Prednisone as she was concerned about the long term effects it would have on him. She did, however, agree with the eye diagnosis. An additional blood test also revealed no issue with Austin's red blood cell count. She said it was clearly a case of misdiagnosis from the other vet!!! Needless to say, we were relieved but also quite angry and will not frequent the other vet again. Anyway, sorry for the long rant (it was supposed to be about the squinting)!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> I guess one thing I can remember my vet likes to say is when checking your dogs ears to also smell them........:yuck:


YES!
When we returned from a week in Florida last spring I could smell Casey's ear as soon as we walked in the front door...my daughter did NOT do the smell test!


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

*Bland Diet*

My vet told me he likes the following foods when dogs have loose stools and/or vomiting. He said to give small, frequent meals and to continue for a couple days after firm stools and to gradually add regular food back.

cottage cheese
plain yogurt
cooked hamburger (drain grease well)
white rice
canned chicken (drained)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the posts! Keep them coming. We will surely save some golden lives, or at least make them more comfortable, by passing along these bits of wisdom from our vets!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay, right now I'm completely freaking out and thinking that I need to search every inch on my goldens. My vets (I've had the same vets for thirty years) recommend lean turkey and rice, boiled, for upset stomachs and loose stool. All of my dogs get a tablespoon of fat-free plain yogurt with their breakfast to help with the good bacteria. We have always had to clean ears because we started with bassets who are notorious for smelly ears. My vet said that I could use 1/2 white vinegar and 1/2 rubbing alchol to clean with instead of buying an ear cleaner. I also keep peroxide handy in the event inducing vomiting is necessary. Basset once ate a 1/2 bag of tootsie rolls. We had to put up an wrought iron fence around our vegetable garden because Scotty ate rotting vegetation last fall and ended up with intestinal surgery for an infection. Luckily, I'm paranoid and took him in as soon as he started acting lethargic; the vet performed surgery that day. I also watch their weight Sully 65 lbs, Scotty, 75 lbs, and the basset, 46 lbs (after the vet put her on a diet). I'm sure there's more, but I've written too much.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Actually just got a tip today when the vet found a grass seed in Ori's paw. Watch out for them and remove them IMMEDIATELY. Check daily and in between the toes and pads, they bury through the fur and under the skin and can cause abscesses and infections. The longer you leave them unattended, the worse they can become and can cause serious infections, as well as diseases/illnesses if left untreated or the grass seed has a toxin on it.

Ears are also known to get infected by grass seeds, and if swallowed, can cause an abscess within the stomach or digestive system, as well as make them ill.


----------

